# Lousy Masonic Facebook Pages



## Blake Bowden (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah...irks me. Why do people setup Masonic facebook pages, make a few posts then leave them unmoderated so that morons can take over and put Masonry in a bad light? If I see another devil worship, baphomet, satan worship, illuminati comment I'll go crazy!


----------



## swole (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree. What's with the devils worshiping thing anyway? I was asked that by last week (again) and when I said no they said, "Well it was on google!" .......(o.0)............Really?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 7, 2011)

Because their are so many of them.  Plus they jsut never gave control to others.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jan 7, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Yeah...irks me. Why to people setup Masonic facebook pages, make a few posts then leave them unmoderated so that morons can take over and put Masonry in a bad light? If I see another devil worship, baphomet, satan worship, illuminati comment I'll go crazy!


 How much does anything that's on Facebook matter, really?


----------



## Benton (Jan 7, 2011)

Because Facebook is a huge social media that influences millions of people on a daily basis, and there are some that may actually buy into the information in those bogus groups. I'm in the generation that would buy into those things. Yes, it's plausible. Yes, some people are that dumb.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey it's not official until it's on Facebook.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 7, 2011)

I totally agree Blake. I try to keep a decient hand on the two FB pages that I own / manage.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 7, 2011)

Remember facebook originally was for college kids then they opened up to everyone brilliant.


----------



## dhouseholder (Jan 14, 2011)

We only let confirmed Masons friend our lodge on Facebook.


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 28, 2012)

There is a group on Facebook called Fighting Masonic Mis-Education that seems to be pretty good. There are PHA and "mainstream" (I really dislike that word) brothers there but more representation from the mainstream side would be needed. Just give another viewpoint to a lot of things and  lets men know that they have choices and hopefully the most important choice they make is to join a regular lodge.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 28, 2012)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Remember facebook originally was for college kids then they opened up to everyone brilliant.


 
So? Computer BBS systems (like this one) were originally "for college kids", too. They were set up as sidelines to the "serious work" that networking was being developed for.


----------



## BroBill (Jan 28, 2012)

I know what you mean... I try to log in and check my York Rite page every day for  "house cleaning" and end up un-friending someone or deleting wall posts once or twice a week.  I also use my personal page to "monitor" it.  Gotta manage it if you're gonna set it up- IMHO.


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmmm. Our Facebook page hasn't had that problem yet. Our problem is obscurity!

That being said, up until reading this thread I was the only admin for our lodge's Facebook page. I've now added another admin as a backup in case I ever unexpectedly give up my working tools while bravely rescuing a busload of children, protecting a nursing home from armed thugs, or choking on a potato chip.


----------



## polmjonz (Apr 13, 2012)

Although unfortunate that an amount of posting that goes on there can be negative or uninformed it can also be humorous to read some of it also particularly some of the Nigerian posts. I often wonder if some of them are the same people who run some of the scams in that country trying to gain a foothold in our institution .  Most of the well moderated sites do a very good job providing legitimate information and also shutting down the irregular conversations that occur.


----------

